# Our goblin guy; WIP



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I planned to make a goblin type character or our witch forest last year but didn't complete it. It was a wash out anyway so it wasn't heartbreaking. Figured I'd give it another go this year. The figure stands a bit over 4 feet tall and is built around Spider Hill Prop Works TOT plans for a small character. I had to make some changes in the arm configuration as I had a pair of arms made by Breaker Mahoney to match the mask we're using. I removed the jointed arm sections to attach the prop arms and they work perfectly in terms of length. Here is the progress to date. I need to flesh him out and come up with some kind of creepy costume/outfit. Not sure what I'm going to do yet but think he'll look cool as one of the witches minions come Halloween night. Can't thank Ryan (Diabolik) at Spider Hill Prop Works enough for all his help! A class act all around and more than willing to give advice and helpful suggestions about his products, not to mention the kick *** plans he puts together for free!
Open to ideas on how to dress the little bugger. Definitely will have some type of elfish hat and maybe pointy/raggy shoes.





































More to come!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Creepy but good!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

He is a mean looking thing!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: He already looks wicked....I would like to see some ragged sort of vest/white shirt (very dirtied up) and some legging type pants....and definitely some elfin boots...sort of like Blix in the movie Legend....


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great so far.  that's a great looking mask; love the hair on it.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

He will be smashing! Likey, likey!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I second the vote for a vest as part of his outfit, leather or animal hide of some kind.

Of course, if you want to make him REALLY scary, put a tutu on him


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

*A little progress*

Went to goodwill today and picked up some clothes for the little guy. Interestingly, I found all the basics. First I wasn't happy with the "Frankenstein-esque" arms. They came on a long piece of 1 inch pvc, making them unbendable. I cut 9 inches off them to allow for bending at the elbow, which will give me some options when posing. I got a pair of black long thermal underwear, a gray turtle neck (great for covering up the wig head base) and a black thermal vest. Also scored a pair of brown suede boots, which I though looked cool. This is kind of a rough draft and I need to add a hat and lots of little touches; some fur, animal tails bones, feathers, etc... Will also layer some creepy cloth on the outfit to give him some more depth. Comments and suggestions welcome.
Thought about the vest and really don't have skills to make anything. If I come across something between now and Halloween, it's an easy swap. He has a good base though. I'm also going to grunge up his shirt some to make him look like he live in the woods. I have a latex zombie dog that I think I'll attach a chain to and have the goblin taking the dog for a walk, as well as holding the staff. Might swap that out for a gnarly stick too. Again, just getting ideas, but would like to finish him up in the next week or so and move on to other things.
Do you think his neck is too long? I can shorten it. Opinions?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm liking this look. The thermal vest works fine, and I think adding some creepy cloth embellishments will definitely enhance the look. I used it for my graveyard goblin and Spooky1 used it on his demon of the dark woods, and it just seems to work really well as a costume feature.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm liking this look. The thermal vest works fine, and I think adding some creepy cloth embellishments will definitely enhance the look. I used it for my graveyard goblin and Spooky1 used it on his demon of the dark woods, and it just seems to work really well as a costume feature.


I love creepy cloth! Have a huge bag of it. I use it on my witches and drape it over other stuff. It does add to the look. Thanks RB!
I'm probably going to put some fur around the top of his boots too. So many ideas. did I mention his fingers are posable as well so I could even have him flipping off the TOTs!


----------



## SMR (Aug 4, 2013)

I dunno. The neck looks a tad long when viewed head on, but in the profile picture it's not as noticeable. If you're going to grunge the clothes up you could always just cut the thermal vest open in the front, let it fray some, and glue or sew on some huge buttons on one side. Then either leave it open or button him back up. Might I also suggest a belt or rope with keys on it? If he's a minion he might be the one in charge of all the locks. It's looking great though. I really like the way the hair looks on it.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

SMR said:


> I dunno. The neck looks a tad long when viewed head on, but in the profile picture it's not as noticeable. If you're going to grunge the clothes up you could always just cut the thermal vest open in the front, let it fray some, and glue or sew on some huge buttons on one side. Then either leave it open or button him back up. Might I also suggest a belt or rope with keys on it? If he's a minion he might be the one in charge of all the locks. It's looking great though. I really like the way the hair looks on it.


Thanks for the comments! Yeah, not sure on the neck. He's a goblin so being a bit asymmetrical is acceptable
I like the idea of a belt and keys, also cutting the vest open in the front. Excellent!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

The clothes are perfect for the goblin guy! Great job!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Opinions on this hat? Forgot I had it. I can creep it up a bit. Also found a raccoon tail I can put just about anywhere. If the hat isn't working, let me know and I can do something else. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That looks great jdubbya!
Great idea to have a scaled down prop to stare into the eyes of those impressionable little tots.
Nice!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

The hat makes him look like a Leprechaun. But I think he is great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

With that hat, he's gonna need a suit coat He would then be a well-to-do leprechaun.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

So is that a no on the hat? lol! I have a couple other ideas so will pitch them here for opinions. Thanks!


----------



## SMR (Aug 4, 2013)

The top hat might fit but I think you'd really have to batter it almost to pieces. Make it seem like it's something someone else threw away and he pulled out of the trash to wear. Then it wouldn't seem so fancy looking. The tail seems to fit with him. Though seeing it now makes me wand to start calling him Davy Crockett!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm nixing the hat. Too formal. Want more of a medieval looking head cover. I made a creepy cloth shawl/vest thing that looks good. The tail is now pinned to his shoulder. I cut an inch off the neck and it looks better sitting a bit lower. Heading out today to see what I can find for accessories and maybe a hat. I actually laid a piece of creepy cloth n his head and it looked cool. might just go with that. Want him to have a tattered, grungy look. Appreciate the opinions!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

How does this look? Still need stuff but thinking this is more the appearance I'm going for.



















I'll be doing something with the eyes too, in case anyone was wondering. Might do some green leds or some fake eyeballs. It won't just be the wig head showing through!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Aww, I kind of liked that top hat - made him look very natty

I think you're getting there. You might see how he'd look with a longer piece of creepy cloth on the head so it's more hood-like, draping down over the shoulders. 

Just for fun, give some thought to seeing how the raccoon tail would look attached to the top of his staff, with perhaps some rough twine wrapped just below it.

I'm picturing you outside taking pictures of this goblin fashion show and wondering what the neighbors must be thinking


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Awesome look! I'm thinking that Roxy is right about giving him more creepy cloth for a hooded loook. I'd love to see how he'd look with a creepy staff and LED eyes!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Aww, I kind of liked that top hat - made him look very natty
> 
> I think you're getting there. You might see how he'd look with a longer piece of creepy cloth on the head so it's more hood-like, draping down over the shoulders.
> 
> ...


Yes, definitely longer on the head piece. It's a scrap I had out so put it there just to see how it looked. I'm replacing the staff with a natural branch. I'll have some feathers, bones, etc.. hanging from it. I can certainly wrap some twine around it and I have another tail I can use too. Got some faux fur to cuff the boots and might do something else with it as well. He's coming along a bit and I'm more content with the look now.



Dark Angel 27 said:


> Awesome look! I'm thinking that Roxy is right about giving him more creepy cloth for a hooded loook. I'd love to see how he'd look with a creepy staff and LED eyes!


Hoping to finish him next week sometime. Think I'll hold off on more pics until he's ready for his "reveal."


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

*A bit more progress*

Been adding some things to his outfit. Using a longer piece of creepy cloth for the head cover and liking the look. Got some faux fur and trimmed his boots. also swapped out the finished dowel staff for a natural branch one. Picked up a plastic chain/lock for 5 bucks and the icing on the cake was the deer skull I got at a local antique shop! Still have some fur/feathers and a couple other small details, but he's looking like I envisioned at the beginning. I may have him holding up a small lantern in his other hand. I'm not going overboard on the details as they'll be lost on Halloween night, but I think he'll make a fine minion for the witches coven


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you missed your calling as a fashion designer, JD


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> I think you missed your calling as a fashion designer, JD


At least for short, ugly dwarves. I'll take this as a backhanded compliment!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Definately will make a good minion..

Rusty up the chain a lil , then the obvious tattering / grunge dirt.. Eyeballs with LEDs would definately finish the look .. especially something like a vertical eye slit


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

scream1973 said:


> Definately will make a good minion..
> 
> Rusty up the chain a lil , then the obvious tattering / grunge dirt.. Eyeballs with LEDs would definately finish the look .. especially something like a vertical eye slit


Yup! Still more to do. I like the vertical eye slit idea. Going to pick up one of those cheap light weight led lanterns from big lots and see how he looks holding that in his other hand. He's getting there.:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that looks awesome!


----------

